# Loving home waiting for boxer.



## mushymouth (Jan 9, 2011)

I am looking to give a permanent caring loving ome to a boxer of any age i already own a boxer whos two female nuetered.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

posted one on your other thread


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/148327-9-week-old-boxer-pup-looking-forever-home.html
Edit* Think Jamie may have beat me to it :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/148327-9-week-old-boxer-pup-looking-forever-home.html
> Edit* Think Jamie may have beat me to it :lol:


that's the one :thumbup:


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

hi our little TJ is looking for a forever home she is a stunner please let me know what you think


----------



## mushymouth (Jan 9, 2011)

I think hes gorgeous and looks like a typical cheeky chappie can you give me more info pleeeeeaaassseeee


----------



## mushymouth (Jan 9, 2011)

I didnt know if the tgread was still going and he still needed a home hencd me posting a new thread i was hoping to get a response


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

will let the centre give you the full story but he deserves a good home :thumbup:


----------



## mushymouth (Jan 9, 2011)

If i could give them all a home i would and if i didnt have a husband id have loads hahaha


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

hi well what can i say about the stunning TJ she is in the rescue at the moment he is living with young children and a pack of dogs  he is a typical happy bouncy boxer puppy very clever and handsome . as he is so young he really is a blank canvass and will need to be trained . 
He is just such a happy loving boy that would fit into any home 
if your still interested please in-box me and we can chat some more about it hun.
He was found in the top of a wheelie bin lucky for him the bin man checked the bin and got him out where he was picked up by the dog warden and the the rescue took him on after no one claimed him 
the rescue then took him on and he has never looked bk such a great boy !

this is from the rescue as i am chatting to them on face book while doing this (multi tasking hehehe!)



Walkerscreek Rescue :

9 week old boxer boy, very very calm character, not too hyper. A chilled little fella. very good with the 9 dogs he's living with from ages 2-10. Rotties/mastiffs/staffs/shar pei etc, almost toilet trained, black brindle with a white chest, responds to the name TJ...


if you would like to talk to the rescue inbox me your number and we can arrange for them to contact you asap just out of interest what area are you in ??


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

mushymouth said:


> If i could give them all a home i would and if i didnt have a husband id have loads hahaha


Part exchange him to cover the adoption fee :thumbup:


----------



## mushymouth (Jan 9, 2011)

Dont tempt me!!!!


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL :thumbup:


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Lots of boxers on here... Boxer Dogs for Adoption and Rescue ... when you get to the bottom of page make sure you click dogs added previously to see more lovely boxers looking for homes xxx


----------

